# Can you mix weed with anything?



## jordanhfuller (Mar 26, 2007)

Can you mix marijuanna with anything and get a nice high?(cooking/eating).
Like eggs, grits, rice, fish...hope its not a dumb question


----------



## smkpt (Mar 26, 2007)

i hate to say it but i think this is a dumb ? lol, search around the site


----------



## beensmoking (Mar 26, 2007)

Damn You Are A Real Pothead If Your Gonna Get Up In The Morning And Mix Weed With Your Eggs And Grits!!!!! Lol


----------



## jordanhfuller (Mar 26, 2007)

yeah im high now! been high for about 6hours didnt even finish my freakin joint!!! im hungry


----------



## beensmoking (Mar 26, 2007)

Lol You've Been High For 6hrs Off Half Of One Joint Or Just Been Getting So High All Day That You Could'nt Finish The Last One You Lit Up? Lmao


----------



## jordanhfuller (Mar 26, 2007)

smoked half ajoint 6 hours ago and steal have a crazy high it hasnt faded asf aras i can feel i feel the same crazu high i felt when i first hit it


----------



## cali-high (Mar 26, 2007)

thats cool 


must a been some kills if its like that


----------



## redirasta (Jun 18, 2008)

Make cannibutter, clarify butter by boiling and straining off the white "fatty" looking shit///you should have clear butter, then cook your finely ground weed in the butter,
for an hour or so on low then filter through coffee filter so that only oil-like substance is left////cool till solid then put it on toast, or grits or whatever, or use in place
of shortning in brownies, or space cake. don't attempt if you don't have plenty of weed, or nice clippings, about an ounce to a cup (clarified) .////enjoy, but be careful
people have been known to puke and/or hallucinate.


----------



## Maleachs (Jun 20, 2008)

redirasta knows whats up though i disagree on the weed to butter ratio's i think you can use less than that especially if you have good bud especially


----------

